# Extreme Dilute Barkel's Lemons



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

I found a guy in sacramento that has a few pairs he says are from Africa..$200 a pair. Wondering if anyone knows a good deal about barkels, could give me a good idea about history price rarity popularity and performance..thanks


----------



## loonecho (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't know anything about them but I think Denny Kuhn has raced some extreme Dilutes. I am not sure that he had very good luck with them racing. Maybe he will chime in. 

Jim


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

hope so. here is a picture of them


----------



## dennis kuhn (Dec 29, 2007)

I have some Barkel lemon colored birds, and due to their poor eyesight which every lemon colored bird has (almost an albino eye color), they make for poor homing pigeons let alone racers. They will get lost early on in training. You can produce race winners off a lemon colored pigeon, but it won't be a lemon colored pigeon that wins. Some of my lemons are are extremely well bred with some of the best of Oak Haven Farms blood mixed into them, but still have the same results homing wise. If you plan to race them, I would strongly suggest to not get them and avoid the disappointment. If you just want them for the color like I have, then it is a different story. I have yet to hear of someone who has even got them up to the first race station, and many top racers like myself across the country have tried.

Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell
http://www.pigeonsuppliepslus.com

http://www.whiteracingpigeons.com


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

dennis kuhn said:


> I have some Barkel lemon colored birds, and due to their poor eyesight which every lemon colored bird has (almost an albino eye color), they make for poor homing pigeons let alone racers. They will get lost early on in training. You can produce race winners off a lemon colored pigeon, but it won't be a lemon colored pigeon that wins. Some of my lemons are are extremely well bred with some of the best of Oak Haven Farms blood mixed into them, but still have the same results homing wise. If you plan to race them, I would strongly suggest to not get them and avoid the disappointment. If you just want them for the color like I have, then it is a different story. I have yet to hear of someone who has even got them up to the first race station, and many top racers like myself across the country have tried.
> 
> Dennis Kuhn (952)873-5664 or (952)212-8446 cell
> http://www.pigeonsuppliepslus.com
> ...


whew, i was really gonna try to train them to race. you just saved me a lot of disappointment and a couple hundred dollars, Thank you.
But they are pretty tho. Wish they didn't do so bad in races.....Maybe i'll get just 1 eventually to catch eyes when my family and friends come to visit.

But what concerns me is the gentleman said they were from Africa...any fact behind this??


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey Kingdizon-
They are beautiful birds. The original mutation (extreme dilute) originated or was discovered in a loft in Africa. E.g. that is where it was first discovered, and most (all?) of the extreme lemons are descendents of those birds.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey Chris did you read all this a few weeks ago? Ron got right stuck into him. lol


Hello All,
> >
> > In light of what Mr. Huntley has been posting.
> >
> > I have been working with Smith's extreme dilute since 2009.
> > I have been testing a black white flight roller cock het for extreme
dilute
> > against dilute and pale.
> >
> > It does not appear that this mutant is dominant to dilute my result show
it
> > is recessive to dilute.
> > I have given it a symbol d^se for Smith's extreme dilute. Ralph Smith Jr.
> > & his father Ralph Smith Sr. knew about it before Ralph Sr. passed away.
> >
> > Attached is a photo of the original black WF roller cock and his d^se
> > daughter.
> >
> > I will be passing out birds to individuals later this year to confirm what
> > my results have shown and also for further testing.
> >
> > I will be putting something together here with more info about this mutant
> > as it relates to what it has and is being tested against very soon.
> > More pictures will be posted.
> >
> > The naming of extreme dilute belongs to Jim Ervin and the Smith's for
there
> > work with it since 1990.
> > I believe Mr. Huntley and Larry Davis took something that did not belong
to
> > them.
> >
> > Kind regards,
> > Jim Muckerman
> > Mexico Missouri


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Hey Kingdizon-
> They are beautiful birds. The original mutation (extreme dilute) originated or was discovered in a loft in Africa. E.g. that is where it was first discovered, and most (all?) of the extreme lemons are descendents of those birds.


sweeeeeeeet. Now I want one now that I know the backround of them. I was like Africa really?...hmmm...ima have to start putting away $20 a paycheck...im pretty sure that guy wont get rid of them any time soon at that price..


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

This is all about extreme dilute from Rons website
http://www.google.co.nz/url?sa=t&rc...=Stw8W2gRxkSrg4JcI5IPxQ&bvm=bv.43287494,d.aWc


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Thank you very much fpr that link, I learned a lot. Screw it, now I want at least one. The history is extraordinary behind the barkels. This is incredible. Who knows, just might get one now.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very pretty.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

nancybird said:


> They are very pretty.


Aren't they tho? LOL i know what i want for my birthday!!


----------



## NZ Pigeon (Nov 12, 2011)

thepigeonkey said:


> Hey Chris did you read all this a few weeks ago? Ron got right stuck into him. lol
> 
> 
> Hello All,
> ...


I always thought it was recessive to dilute, I thought the order on the locus was Intense (wildtype) followed by pale, then dilute, then extreme dilute. Anyway thats a little off topic. I am sure I read that on Rons website even, Don't have time to check now.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Did anyone read and understand Ron Huntly's article on dilution?

I'm interested to know if there are two similar genes. 'Extreme dilute' on the dilute locus and 'Ecru' a different sex linked gene on another locus. 

It's a hard one to test but if anyone bred an intense (normal) cock to an intense hen and produced dilute and Ecru daughters then then it would prove Ecru exists rather than or aswell as extreme dilute.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> Did anyone read and understand Ron Huntly's article on dilution?
> 
> I'm interested to know if there are two similar genes. 'Extreme dilute' on the dilute locus and 'Ecru' a different sex linked gene on another locus.
> 
> It's a hard one to test but if anyone bred an intense (normal) cock to an intense hen and produced dilute and Ecru daughters then then it would prove Ecru exists rather than or aswell as extreme dilute.


im confused i thought Ecru and Extreme Dilute were basically the same thing?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

yeah so did they lol.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

-By Ron Huntley -
Currently (July 2011) Dr. Gibson and Jerry Sternadel have concluded that their Ecru mutation resided somewhere On the Z Chromosome between the dilution locus and the reduced locus. If such a mutation does exist then it has nothing to do with this extreme dilute find and as such the name Ecru should not be confused with it.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> -By Ron Huntley -
> Currently (July 2011) Dr. Gibson and Jerry Sternadel have concluded that their Ecru mutation resided somewhere On the Z Chromosome between the dilution locus and the reduced locus. If such a mutation does exist then it has nothing to do with this extreme dilute find and as such the name Ecru should not be confused with it.


So if the Ecru mutation can be identified and harnessed for breeding,what would the end result be?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

much the same result as an extreme dilute, 'lemon' on a blue, 'beige' on ash red and 'tan' on brown. There is debate about ecru being different to extreme dilute. I think its all the same gene and so far appears to be on the Dilution locus. If ecru is different then it should not be hard to prove.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

thepigeonkey said:


> much the same result as an extreme dilute, 'lemon' on a blue, 'beige' on ash red and 'tan' on brown. There is debate about ecru being different to extreme dilute. I think its all the same gene and so far appears to be on the Dilution locus. If ecru is different then it should not be hard to prove.


Cool! Lol but then again if it is the exact same thing as extreme dilute imagine all the time and energy thatd be wasted to just find that out hahahaha


----------

